# 1916 Indian



## Rusty72 (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi 
I’m looking for a 1916 Indian frame and fork. 
Also the original badge for it. Anybody have one 
they would like to sell let me know. Thanks guys


----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 3, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 8, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 15, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 23, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 30, 2021)

Still looking !


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 7, 2021)

Bump !!


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 20, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Jun 1, 2021)

June Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Jun 17, 2021)

Bump time !


----------



## Rusty72 (Jul 8, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Aug 6, 2021)

August Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Aug 16, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Sep 15, 2021)

bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 4, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 13, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 22, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 3, 2021)

Bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (Jan 26, 2022)

BUMP


----------



## Rusty72 (Feb 14, 2022)

FEB BUMP !!


----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 12, 2022)

March Bump !!


----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 12, 2022)

March Bump!!


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 20, 2022)

bump !


----------



## Rusty72 (May 19, 2022)

May Bump !


----------

